# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  ¿Cómo publicar fotos en AgroFórum.pe?

## Bruno Cillóniz

El foro te permite dos maneras de agregar imágenes a tus mensajes: 
1) La primera opción te permite subir fotos como *Archivos Adjuntos.* A esta función se accede apretando el ícono del *Clip* que está en el menú de opciones para editar el mensaje (que aparece al lado derecho de una carita feliz amarilla). 
Como cualquier otro programa, deberás *Añadir Archivos* desde tu computadora. Una vez seleccionados y cargados los archivos, debes apretar las opciones que dicen *Insertar En Línea* o *Terminar.*  
Finamlente, sólo debes enviar tu mensaje y las fotos aparecerán en miniatura abajo de tu mensaje (si elegiste la opción "Done"), o aparecerán dentro de tu mensaje (si elegiste la opción "Insertar en Línea"). Cuando los usuarios hagan click sobre las fotos, éstas se ampliarán a su tamaño normal.  *Nota:* De la misma manera, pueden adjuntar otros tipos de archivos como doc, pdf, xls, ppt ,mp3, zip, rar, etc. 
2) La otra opción les permite linkear imágenes desde su computadora o de Internet, directamente en los mensajes que escriban. 
Para esta opción, debes apretar el ícono *Insertar Imagen* (botón con el ícono de un arbolito, al costado del botón de inseitar video) teniendo en cuenta que la imagen aparecerá donde dejaste el cursor en tu mensaje a publicar.  
Si deseas agregar una imagen que econtraste en Internet, podrás hacerlo agregando la dirección URL de ésta, en el campo que te aparece si eliges la opción "Desde una URL". 
Para ello, debes llenar el campo que te aparecerá con la dirección URL de la fotografía que deseas insertar, que la encuentras haciendo click con el botón derecho del mouse, en la opción de *Propiedades* (la última opción). 
Finalmente, sólo debes copiar esa dirección que empieza con *http://* y pegarla en el caudro que te apareció en el foro. Una vez que copiaste la dirección URL, debes apretar el botón *Aceptar* para que tu imagen aparezca en el mensaje que estás por publicar.  *Nota:* No se debe repetir las letras iniciales *http://* para que aparezca la foto.  
Buena suerte; y no se olviden de revisar el botón de *Ayuda* en el menú que aparece abajo del logotipo del foro... Es bastante útil para familiarizarse con algunas otras funciones que ofrece AgroFórum.pe 
Saludos  :Wink: Temas similares: Fotos de tomate hidroponico Fotos de rocoto Fotos de Tangelos (Pisco) Minag estima publicar en 25 días reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad ¿Cómo publicar videos en AgroFórum.pe?

----------

